# WOOOOOOO!



## CCourson05 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am going to get my rabbits this weekend!!!! 
:bun


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

SOOOO Jealous!!! I gotta wait til the 12th!!! Then hide them til the 25th!!! lol


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 1, 2011)

what kind


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 1, 2011)

NZ and Cali's. Raising for meat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your new rabbits!  Definitely let us know how they settle in.

K


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2011)

OK...I'm SO glad you're getting them for meat....cause this'll translate better - 

When I FIRST read your post...I THOUGHT it said "I'm going to EAT my rabbits this weekend"!!!!  

Congrads on your new rabbits!  (I REALLY need to hurry up and process my meaties!)


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 4, 2011)

So I got 3 rabbits. 2 does and a buck. One doe might be pregnant, but if she is, she is too far along to palpate and actually feel anything. While bringing them home, I put the two does together and the assumed pregnant one mounted the other doe. She has a huge dewlap and she is SOO fat. But another assumption of mine is that she is merely fat, because the people I bought them from free fed. I'll post pics in a few hours.


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 4, 2011)

By the way, I didn't get my suspected rabbit breeds. But... They were cute. So I bought them. 


This is my male. He's sweet.


----------



## Genipher (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the colors on your buck!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I know your happy !!!!!


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 4, 2011)

He's going to be a pretty good buck. I am happy. Lol. I'm running a fecal on one of my does right now, because she's slightly lethargic. Could just be transitioning though. Better safe than sorry though

ETA: She has coccidia, sadly. Poor girl. I'll treat her this week with Sulmet.


----------

